# probleme mit td200 Komunikation



## Jury_85 (24 Dezember 2008)

hi leuts ich bin leider noch kein all zu erfahrener user.
also ich habe folgendes problem.
ich habe mir einen RS232 zu PPi Adapter gebaut der funktioniert auch ganz gut. bis auf das er die cpu unter kommunikation nicht identiviezieren kann. komischerweise kann er das im S7 200 explorrer. aber das wichtigste geht (schreiben, lesen, run, stop, und mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet)
jetzt habe ich mir einen abzwieg gebastelt da meine cpu nur einen steckplatz hat.(der funktioniert auch)
wenn ich das TD anschließe meldet es das es das AS micht findet. 
wenn ich das Buskabel anschließe  findet er das AS und sucht den parameterbaustein. soweis  so gut. wenn ich jetzt den programieradapter und das TD am bus habe flackert die grüne led vom adapter und der, der RS232 schnittstelle.  jetzt kann ich weder die cpu noch das TD finden. woran liegt das?
ich weiß es ist warscheinlich nur ne kleinigkeit aber ich finde den fehler einfach nicht.


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
das TD macht des öfteren Ärger in solchen Konstellationen, ein Rezept habe ich dafür auch nicht. Will heißen das ist nicht beunruhigend. Interessanter ist für mich die Frage nach den Unterlagen für das PPI Kabel, würde mich mal interessieren wie die Schaltung dazu aussieht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
der adapter: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=4483&highlight=td200

einfach mal helmut fragen, unter umständen brauchst du ein multimasterkabel.


----------



## Jury_85 (27 Dezember 2008)

ey cool den beitrag hab ich garicht erst gefunden (verdammt)
ich hab mir zwei platienenlötbuchsen und eine stecher besorge und einfach
1 zu 1 verbunden und bei den einen ne schaler für die a un b aber eingebaut zum zu und abschalten. das ganze auf ner  stöckigen platiene damit die stecke übereinander sind da es sonst platzprobleme gibt.
so ne sch.. es hätte so einfach sein können.
naja waqs solls

dich schaltung der rs 232 zu ppi kabels hab ich hier irgendwo im forum gefunden einfach mal ein bissel suchen ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr wo das war aber es funktioniert soweit ganz gut bis auf das den anfangs genannten fehler.

aber mal ne andere idee auf der cpu ist bei mir ja noch nix für das td hinterlegt (progrmmtechisch) kann es sein das das nur dadurch verurschat wirde das das td nach seinen daten sucht und deshalb den prog adapeter blockiert?
wenn ja müsste sich das do lösen ölassen in dem ich einfach mal nen kleines prog für das td schreibe. oder?

aso danke auch erstmal an alle die das gelesen haben unde versucht haben zu helfen.
gruß jury


----------



## mariob (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann dazu nur schreiben, das das unter Umständen Ärger macht, in grauer Vorzeit hatte ich mir auch so einen Adapter gebaut. Zum Einsatz kam das werksseitige RS232 PPI Kabel mit CPU 224 und TD 200 (das alte), da ging das völlig problemlos. Letztens ging es jedenfalls mit demselben Adapter nicht. Firmwarefrage? Keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
ohne db eintrag im programm ist das mist, spiel doch mal rein.


----------



## mariob (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dietmar,
wie meinst Du das? In der 200 gibt es keinen richtigen DB, nur einen der irgendwie beim Anlauf aufgerufen wird. Systemkonfiguration ist in der Büchse extra.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
@ mario: der wizzard erstellt im db einige einträge, je nach version des td's. ist der nicht vorhanden oder die einträge stimmen nicht gibt es probleme.


----------



## Jury_85 (28 Dezember 2008)

hmm das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz geschnallt. aber ichbin noch auf ein weiters problem gestoßen wenn ich die cpu lade und habe dem textdisplayassi gesagt er soll die funktionstasten als taster ausfürhen dann sagt der mir immer das er den parameterbaustein nicht findet. wenn ich auch merkerbyte setzen einstelle findet er den sofort was kann ich dagegen tun ich benötige eine tasterfunktion


----------



## mariob (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
@Dietmar, Du hast recht, der legt ja noch einen separaten Datenbereich in oben besagten DB an. Aber ohne geht ja dann auch das TD nicht. Womit wir beim Problem von Jury wären, also bei diesen TDs gibt es verschiedene Firmwareversionen, die dummerweise auch völlig verschiedene Konfigurationen haben. Das will heißen, nicht jede Funktion wird von jeder Firmware unterstützt. Ich habe das auch mit der moderneren Version schon gehabt, das eben diese Tasterfunktion überhaupt nicht geht. Wobei die Geschichte aber deutlich komfortabler geworden ist (mit den neuen Versionen). Parameterbaustein nicht gefunden - Auf der linken Seite von Microwin gibt es einen sogenannten Datenbaustein. Klickst Du auf diesen sitzt Du vor einem leeren Fenster. Unten gibt es einen Reiter, der da TD_DATA_schlagmichtot heißt. Ist der vorhanden? Wenn ja, kann auch der Datenbereich zum TD verschoben sein, das kann man sowohl im TD wie auch in Microwin einstellen, ich denke aber nicht das das so ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tobias (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo
mit TD200 (oder dto. auf 'MultiMaster' gesetzter PPI_CPUschnittstelle) ist eine Kommunikation zwischen PC und und 'PPI-Bus' mit normalem Adapter (oder S7-PPI Kabeln alter Bauart) weitgehend unmöglich. 
Das ist quasi ein Token Ring Netzwerk und der Adapter muss darin um kommunizieren zu können den Token halten (können). 
Die neuen Multimaster Kabel könnens, sofern das TD200 (ab FW3.x) es ebenfalls unterstützt. Im Selbstbau gelang es mir bisher diesbezügliche Adapter nur für 19200 Baud zu erstellen, mit 9600 Bd. funktionierte das nie und bei 187,5Bd liegt das Problem im Teilerfaktor des UART des notwendigen µC's begründet. Bei UARTs die mit 3,6xxx MHZ getaktet 230.000Bd schaffen laufen diese am 3MHZ Quarz zwar mit 187,5kB - allerdings war dort am Atmel getestet das Timing sehr knapp, so dass oftmals einige Bytes verschluckt blieben und sich das bei Richtungswechseln leicht aufhängt. 


Einfacher Ausweg bleibt das TD200 jeweils zur Programmübertragung über einen CPU Ausgang spannungsfrei zu schalten, dann funkt das nicht mehr dazwischen. Im Übrigen geht mit Step7 und den Profibus-Repeatern ein dort angeschlossener MPI-Adapter. Das muss aber genau richtig aufgebaut sein damits funktioniert - mit einem einfach an die CPU Schnittstelle gestecktem MPI_Adapter geht garnichts !
Alles andere geht nicht - da kann man versuchen was man will, wenn das Token erstmal kreist ist der BUS normal nicht mehr zu erreichen 
Gruss
tobias


----------



## Junior (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
zu den Tastenfunktionen vom TD200 gibt es eine FAQ bei Siemens.:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/AT/view/de/16643141
Da ist beschrieben was man im Datenbaustein ändern muß um die Tasten als Momentkontakte zu konfigurieren.
Es ist aber genauso möglich die gesetzten Merker nach Gebrauch umgehend im Program zurück zu setzen.


MfG Günter.


----------



## Jury_85 (4 Januar 2009)

danke erstmal für eure hilfe.
so ich hab es nun getestet wenn ich den vb 5 auf 128 setzt habe ich das selbe problem wie vorher er findet den datenbaustein nicht.
jetzt habe ich ja noch die möglichkeit den merker direkt nach aktivierung zurück zu setzen aber wie macht man sowas.?
hat jemand vieleicht ein progrmmbeispiel?


----------



## mariob (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
LD M(Taste)
R   M(Taste),1
= Mwasimmerduwillst

Nachteil der Lösung ist das der Merker über mehrere Zyklen gesetzt ist, bis zur Aktualisierung durch das TD. Der Codeschnipsel ist wohl auch so ähnlich im Handbuch dargestellt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tobias (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo
der (notwendig) vorhandene Datenbausteinteil zum TD200 und die Steuerung des TD200 sind aber irgendwie zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche 'Paar Schuhe'. Wenn der zugehörige Parameter(baustein)teil nicht vorhanden ist oder falsch konfiguriert wurde findet der den natürlich nicht - die Steuerung und Tastenfunktion geschieht hingegen in der CPU. Um die Meldungen weiterzuschalten muss in der CPU programmiert welches Meldungsfreigabebit aktiviert werden soll. Dabei muss sichergestellt sein das immer _nur eines_ aller Freigabebits aktiv ist (und dann natürlich gesuchte Meldung tatsächlich an der vorgewählten Speicherstelle auch vorhanden ist (ist da nichts, sieht man nichts)).
Warum die TD200 allerdings anfangs nie anspringen und es wohl flächendeckend vielfältiger Versuche bedarf bis da dann irgendwann was startet weiss ich auch nicht. Ging bei mir allerdings auch oft so: Ausgepackt, eingeschaltet, nix ging. Paarmal geschüttelt, wieder eingebaut flutschte das irgendwann. 
Um untenstehende Meldung anzuzeigen muss z.Bsp. in SM0.1 (testweise) V14.7 gesetzt werden; das wäre dann der 'Startbildschirm'. Um weiterzuschalten mit bspw. F3 würde F3 V14.7 zurücksetzen und V14.6 setzen. Der einfachheithalber, bei mehren Meldungen geht das per Rotation oder Maskerade natürlich besser.
Und die zugeordneten Merker zur Tastenbelegung haben mit den Freigabebits also nichts zu tun, ausser wenn im CPU Programm evtl. vorgegeben wird die Freigabits auf Tastendruck umzustapeln 


> VB0 'TD' //
> VB2 16#20 //Sprache Deutsch, Aktualisierung so häufig wie möglich
> VB3 16#A1 //Meldungen mit 40 Zeichen anzeigen; Taste V3.1 eingeben; Nach-oben-Taste V3.2; Nach-unten-Taste V3.3;
> VB4 1 //Anzahl Meldungen
> ...


----------



## Jury_85 (4 Januar 2009)

also ich hab mal die drei zeilen abgetippt aber die zeile in der rückgesetzt werden soll die mag er nicht die kann er angeblich nicht übersetzen. (aja ich benutze micro win zum programieren zwangsweise ich hab nur ne 200 steuerung) wenn man das doch irgendwiemit step 7 machen kann wär mir das auch lieber
aja mein fehler er sucht nicht den datenbaustein sondern den parameterbaustein wenn ich das ändere


----------



## tobias (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo
das muss ungefähr so aussehen:


> //
> //
> NETWORK 1
> LD SM0.1
> ...


Wichtig ist die Tasten den Merkern und gewünschte Meldung den Freigabebits zuzuordnen. 
Die positive Flanke (EU) kann mann meistens weglassen , 
in Netzwerk 2 zusätzliches Rücksetzen der 'Taste' ist nur erforderlich wenn die als 'Dauermagnet' konfiguriert ist. Darf natürlich immer nur eine Taste zur Zeit gedrückt sein wenn das nicht verriegelt ist


----------



## Jury_85 (12 Januar 2009)

ich glaube ich hab mein problem gefunden ich hab die version 2.01 des td200 
und die wird von textdisplayassistenten nicht unterstützt was kan ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Jury_85 (29 Januar 2009)

ich hab endlich was gefunden

so sieht der rücksetzteil nun aus falls amal jemand das gleiche problem hat:

LD     T32
R      M0.0, 8    

nächstes netzwerk

LD     M0.7
O      M0.6
O      M0.5
O      M0.4
O      M0.3
O      M0.2
O      M0.1
O      M0.0
TON    T32, 1


----------

